# Happy Birthday Doc!



## PierreRodrigue (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday Stefan! Hope its a great one!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## bprescot (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday Stefan!


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 20, 2012)

Have a great day!


----------



## mhlee (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday Stefan!


----------



## Deckhand (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Lefty (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy birthday, you handle making genius, you.


----------



## Rottman (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy BD Stefan, how do you like sharing your birthday with *****?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## kalaeb (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## chazmtb (Apr 20, 2012)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Andrew H (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh it's Stefan's bday? Wish I could buy you a beer!


----------



## Crothcipt (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy B. Day man.


----------



## steeley (Apr 20, 2012)

:hbday:arty2:Happy Birthday Stefan. and many more cheers.


----------



## The Edge (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Burl Source (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday!
[video=youtube_share;tlmMtOEbuMM]http://youtu.be/tlmMtOEbuMM[/video]
Sorry, a singing llama was the best I could do on short notice.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 20, 2012)

Many hoppy returns!


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 20, 2012)

happy birthday buddy!


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy birthday, Stefan!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 21, 2012)

Happy day Stefan!

Hope the weather in paradise was especially nice today.


----------



## geezr (Apr 21, 2012)

:hbday: Stefan :viking:


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks guys, still in PA but about to pack my bag, will fly back to HI tonight. My friends out here kept me busy and we had a few grilling sessions and some dim sum this morning...

Stefan


----------



## HHH Knives (Apr 21, 2012)

Happy B Day, Stay Sharp my friend!!


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 21, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> ...still in PA but about to pack my bag, will fly back to HI tonight.



Aren't you like six hours younger in Hawaii?

k.


----------

